# chocolate brown couches



## natsmommy (May 6, 2011)

I have brown couches also.. and I use some dark maroon.. and sage green with gold


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Chocolate brown is pretty much a neutral. Go with anything you want - yellow, lime green, purple, teal blue.... sky is the limit. Sky blue.....


----------

